# Virginia



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Are there any other betta lovers in Virginia?


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mid-Atlantic Organized Betta Breeders (MOBB)Bob [email protected]....
Woodbridge Va. area local chapter of IBC


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

I wish... *sigh* I love Virginia ^^;


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is terrible i feel as if im on my own island all alone


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

eatmice2010 said:


> This is terrible i feel as if im on my own island all alone


didn't you see the link above?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya but i really don't know what to do  lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

eatmice2010 said:


> Ya but i really don't know what to do  lol


it's an e-mail address, so e-mail that person and ask for more info on your local betta club


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

oh i feel stupid hehe ok  But i realty wasn't trying to go that far i just wanted to see if anyone on this forum was in VA.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I am in Springfield and have owned several bettas over the years as well as others fish and animals. Nice to see other Virginians on here! ^_^


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice to meet you


----------

